# O or B reversing valve on my heat pump?



## hvactech126

Your O terminal needs to be energized with a call for cooling, or as you put it, an "O reversing valve"


----------



## REP

On Trasne units your reversing valve is powered by the "O" teerminal.
It was explained to me that it is so incase the SOV coil failed you would still have heating.


----------



## bobinphx

funny, my package unit here in Phoenix, acuates the reversing valve only on heat.... I was told it was becuase you never want to be without AC... different parts of the country and different MFGRs do this different!!! LOL


----------



## beenthere

bobinphx said:


> funny, my package unit here in Phoenix, acuates the reversing valve only on heat.... I was told it was becuase you never want to be without AC... different parts of the country and different MFGRs do this different!!! LOL



You have a Rheem/Ruud unit. All of them(residential atleat) energize the RV for heat no matter where in the country it was made for. All other major brands energize the RV for cooling, again it doesn't matter where in the country it was made for.


----------



## RobinFL

Thanks for the replies. I just wanted to make sure I understood how to set this thing up correctly before doing the job. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Doc Holliday

beenthere said:


> You have a Rheem/Ruud unit. All of them(residential atleat) energize the RV for heat no matter where in the country it was made for. All other major brands energize the RV for cooling, again it doesn't matter where in the country it was made for.


 
The guys at Century Supply (Rheem/Ruud dealer) say they are the only one's who got it right.


----------



## beenthere

doc holliday said:


> the guys at century supply (rheem/ruud dealer) say they are the only one's who got it right.


lol...


----------



## bobinphx

well, for Phoenix, where 80 percent of the heat pump use is in the summer, Rudd/Rheem did indeed get it right!!! LOL 

p.s. should be 100 degrees here in Phoenix on april 21st


----------

